# My new favorite site.



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 12, 2009)

peopleofwalmart.com

Makes me want to go down there right now with my camera.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2009)

:lol: Love it!

Never go to Walmart so I'm not graced with these gems in person... but I can see it.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG, that is the funiest site I have seen in a long time! The sad part is, it is soooo true! My wife almost peed her pants paging thru the site.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my, that's frightening, and funny!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

I was gonna post that yesterday, but I decided to wait a day.  You beat me to it :beer:





















So funny...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 12, 2009)

The Rutland WalMart has to be one of the best in the country, especially for 300 plus pounders.


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> peopleofwalmart.com
> 
> Makes me want to go down there right now with my camera.


 
You're right.  Takes my mind right off my problems.
I'm gonna show this to my wife when she says I dressed badly... 

Hey, what's with all the winners in the food aisle anyways?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> The Rutland WalMart has to be one of the best in the country, especially for 300 plus pounders.



....and the 85 pound crack heads.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 13, 2009)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 13, 2009)

it's mean but funny at the same time... I'm conflicted ..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2009)

Having a bad day?  Down on your luck?

There's always Walmart or Greyhound to cheer you up.

Even when you got it bad, you never have it _that_ bad


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder how many people look at me and have the same thoughts about me.
( not measuring up to some perceived standard )


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Sometimes I wonder how many people look at me and have the same thoughts about me.
> ( not measuring up to some perceived standard )



I know what you're saying.


----------



## Paul (Sep 13, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Sometimes I wonder how many people look at me and have the same thoughts about me.
> ( not measuring up to some perceived standard )



Go soak your head, that site ROCKS!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Bert? Big Vi-Bert? B Vibert? bvibert?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2009)

The northeast is significantly under represented here.   This is a call to action.  Get the cameras going!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this one.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't stop!!!!!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 14, 2009)

The captions beneath the photos is what really makes the site, IMO!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> The captions beneath the photos is what really makes the site, IMO!



Totally agree!  There were  a few that I looked at and didn't think much of the picture until I read the caption. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I love this one.



LOL! The friggin flashlight! That's too much! 

I had a budy who had a trike and we'd hit the streets during the snow storms. His wiring was a mess and his front light was less than reliable. (We eventually fixed it) So he would be visible, he duct taped a mag light to his bars. :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 14, 2009)

I cannot stop laughing.... holy sh*t that just made my day!


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I can't stop!!!!!!!


 
Board rack?  tuning bench?


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Totally agree! There were a few that I looked at and didn't think much of the picture until I read the caption. :lol:


 
do you really think they got peoples permission like they are supposed to??? Doubtful.  Would get killed if they approached some of these folks.

I sense a new "reality show" in the making....  these guys are gonna get rich - no limit to the material!

I had to stare at the "what's out of place" for a while before I got it:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2009)

billski said:


> Board rack?  tuning bench?



I think it is to improve the downforce of there sports car!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 14, 2009)

billski said:


> Board rack?  tuning bench?



I was thinking it was a porta bar for tailgating?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2009)

Puck it said:


> How could you ever, ever, ever ever ever, E…V…E…R. think this is appropriate to wear in public? WOW!



I'm thinking that if you subscribe to that particular idea, then it is, by definition, appropriate to wear in public. On a magnitude scale it's off the charts, but conceptually, it's not much different from wearing a t-shirt with a donkey or an elephant on it, or a cross or star. The intention of any of them is to express an opinion and (theoretically) invite discourse. Of course, with a swastika you're really inviting a butt-whoopin', even in Walmart.

Either way, the person who would wear that is either a total idiot, or a Nazi (which, by extension, implies a total idiot).


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I'm thinking that if you subscribe to that particular idea, then it is, by definition, appropriate to wear in public. On a magnitude scale it's off the charts, but conceptually, it's not much different from wearing a t-shirt with a donkey or an elephant on it, or a cross or star. The intention of any of them is to express an opinion and (theoretically) invite discourse. Of course, with a swastika you're really inviting a butt-whoopin', even in Walmart.
> 
> Either way, the person who would wear that is either a total idiot, or a Nazi (which, by extension, implies a total idiot).


 
You already know that some people just want to provoke or annoy others.  It's not necessarily the message, some people are just general jerks.  There was always a guy at the high school dance or bar that was just looking for a fight out back.  "What you looking at?".   That's the caliber of people you are looking at here.  
Walk, don't run to the nearest exit....


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2009)

billski said:


> do you really think they got peoples permission like they are supposed to??? Doubtful.  Would get killed if they approached some of these folks.
> 
> I sense a new "reality show" in the making....  these guys are gonna get rich - no limit to the material!
> 
> I had to stare at the "what's out of place" for a while before I got it:




I can't figure this one out.


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I can't figure this one out.


   It think it's wintertime and the woman far in the back had a bikini top on.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2009)

oh, OK

Here's a guy that might want to date the chick with the swastika:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh, OK
> 
> Here's a guy that might want to date the chick with the swastika:



Apparently he likes fat lazy people.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Apparently he likes fat lazy people.



Speaking of....

After my wife's ACL surgery, she found it easier to get around large stores (Wal Mart, Depot) with one of those carts. We were dumbfounded with how difficult it could be to get one of those carts. It was down right annoying when someone who was morbidly obese, but mobile was slowly rolling around the store on one.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I can't figure this one out.





billski said:


> It think it's wintertime and the woman far in the back had a bikini top on.



That's what the caption indicates, but there's nothing else that I see that makes me think it's winter.  The woman in the foreground is wearing shorts and a t-shirt, doesn't look like she's dressed for winter either.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I can't figure this one out.



That caption does say it is winter, but nothing makes me see any evidence of this.  However the lady on the right looks kinda strange walking around in the bikini top.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Did not know that.  Bad taste then.





Puck it said:


> Read previous post.  I put my foot in mouth.



Bad taste? That pretty much pales to anything GSS ever did. That it would cross your mind to begin with is telling.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Bad taste? That pretty much pales to anything GSS ever did. That it would cross your mind to begin with is telling.



I disagree.  No one was calling anyone a Nazi.  I think it was clear that he meant that certain people would wear that shirt just to get attention, even though they're not a Nazi or even close to it.

I guess I can see how some people would take it the wrong way, which is why I'm going to delete the posts.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2009)

I also deleted the pictures of the woman wearing shorts with questionable graphics on them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I disagree.  No one was calling anyone a Nazi.  I think it was clear that he meant that certain people would wear that shirt just to get attention, even though they're not a Nazi or even close to it.
> 
> I guess I can see how some people would take it the wrong way, which is why I'm going to delete the posts.



Thank you.



bvibert said:


> I also deleted the pictures of the woman wearing shorts with questionable graphics on them.



Hey if you can walk around in public with them, they should be good enough for the internets! :-D


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, posting that picture was in bad ..even extremely poor taste. Yes, you put your foot in your mouth poster, but you know what I didn't hear from you poster or others who thought it humorous, even after being informed that GSS is Jewish, was an apology.

 A warm Thank you to those individuals that stood up in his defense. To those who found it amusing or even humorous, guess again ,it is extremely offensive to any Jewish person. You defamed my Jewish brother by associating him with that symbol. Yes I am Jewish and if you wish to see my papers I have them. 

What I fail to understand is why this post has not been deleted by the individual that posted it or why this moderated board has not removed it. It can only lead me to believe that this forum shares the same views, it's humorous. Please remove the said post and any posts that contains that photo.

I find this whole thread demeaning at best and should be deleted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Psst OSME: Read the posts first ...



iwon't said:


> Yes, posting that picture was in bad ..even extremely poor taste. Yes, you put your foot in your mouth poster, but you know what I didn't hear from you poster or others who thought it humorous, even after being informed that GSS is Jewish, was an apology.
> 
> A warm Thank you to those individuals that stood up in his defense. To those who found it amusing or even humorous, guess again ,it is extremely offensive to any Jewish person. You defamed my Jewish brother by associating him with that symbol. Yes I am Jewish and if you wish to see my papers I have them.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I also deleted the pictures of the woman wearing shorts with questionable graphics on them.


Thank you  .. you must have been doing it while I was posting.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Psst OSME: Read the posts first ...


I did but I was long in composing my post. I checked first and the photo's were still there..


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Yes, posting that picture was in bad ..even extremely poor taste. Yes, you put your foot in your mouth poster, but you know what I didn't hear from you poster or others who thought it humorous, even after being informed that GSS is Jewish, was an apology.
> 
> A warm Thank you to those individuals that stood up in his defense. To those who found it amusing or even humorous, guess again ,it is extremely offensive to any Jewish person. You defamed my Jewish brother by associating him with that symbol. Yes I am Jewish and if you wish to see my papers I have them.
> 
> ...



The post was deleted.  That was because we got a complaint from a poster at 6:51pm tonight.  I personally do not review every post, nor do any of the other moderators.  After the complaint was registered, we discussed what to do.  A moderator acted.  Contrary to belief, this board is by and large self-moderating and we act when we see something or when something is brought to our attention (and that is no shi%).  

And yes, iwon't the post, as well as another, have been deleted for quite some time now.  If you were concerned, why did you not report it?  All you need to do is click on the "report post" link, which is the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" in the lower left hand corner of each post.  You can also PM us and let us know of any problems and we will respond.

In order to make this place work we need folks to meet us half way.  That's all.  :beer:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 16, 2009)

We all make mistakes time to time .. even me.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I disagree. No one was calling anyone a Nazi. I think it was clear that he meant that certain people would wear that shirt just to get attention, even though they're not a Nazi or even close to it.
> 
> I guess I can see how some people would take it the wrong way, which is why I'm going to delete the posts.


 

Thanks. I apologize for the post to anyone that was offended. It was in poor taste.  Please accept my apology. You are right I should have deleted the pic when I found out he was Jewish. I was not thinking.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Bad taste? That pretty much pales to anything GSS ever did. That it would cross your mind to begin with is telling.


 
????????  I did not intend it to be racist. I left the caption from the pic.  Why would anyone wear that in public is byond me.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> The post was deleted. That was because we got a complaint from a poster at 6:51pm tonight. I personally do not review every post, nor do any of the other moderators. After the complaint was registered, we discussed what to do. A moderator acted. Contrary to belief, this board is by and large self-moderating and we act when we see something or when something is brought to our attention (and that is no shi%).
> 
> And yes, iwon't the post, as well as another, have been deleted for quite some time now. If you were concerned, why did you not report it? All you need to do is click on the "report post" link, which is the "
> 
> ...


 
I would have deleted myself if someone had sent a PM to me.


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2009)

Some of the comments on the peopleofwalmart site are over the edge outrageous.  :uzi:

re: the kid on a leash:
"I agree with ‘toddlermom”… it’s a huge safety issue. I was always worried about my kid being grabbed, with a leash they were tied to me… less likely to get grabbed. … there are always those crazy folk out there looking to snatch a loose child."

Where the hell does HMPH live?  Uganda?  or Perpetual State of Paranoia?

Come to think of it, maybe that's why skier parents put their kids on a leash.  Damn, Kmart  is high on the abduction list.  :roll:  Childhood slavery target for sure.  :blink:  Be careful out there people, the slopes are a dangerous place!


----------



## Paul (Sep 16, 2009)

billski said:


> Some of the comments on the peopleofwalmart site are over the edge outrageous.  :uzi:
> 
> re: the kid on a leash:
> "I agree with ‘toddlermom”… it’s a huge safety issue. I was always worried about my kid being grabbed, with a leash they were tied to me… less likely to get grabbed. … there are always those crazy folk out there looking to snatch a loose child."
> ...



POTD!

You win one (1) intarwebz!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul said:


> POTD!
> 
> You win one (1) intarwebz!


Ok Mr T.


----------



## Paul (Sep 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok Mr T.



I ain''t needin' no jibba jabba, sucka!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul said:


> I ain''t needin' no jibba jabba, sucka!


:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2009)

*Misplaced web advertisement award of the day*

Misplaced web advertisement award of the day.  Shows up today on http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/

*Sponsored Link* ​ *Don't Look Like a "Person of Wal-Mart"
**Look Awesome With Whiter Teeth - Try It For Only $1.99*
*With Promo Code: "greatdazzle"* ​ 

So http://friendsofwalmart.com/ takes up the defense.  However, traffic count is rather low.  Wonder why???


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy crap... :-o


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Holy crap... :-o



These folks must have missed their meds, or Joe Six Pack had one too many six packs!


----------



## Terry (Dec 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Holy crap... :-o


All I can say is Oh My God!


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

I like his shoes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a pretty good one: http://www.lamebook.com/


----------

